# Lots of tricycles for sale



## mickeyc (Jan 5, 2016)

Detroit Craig's list...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5388569321.html


Mike


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 5, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Detroit Craig's list...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5388569321.html
> 
> ...




They've got a 20's or so,  Mead Crusader too: http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/atq/5388658407.html


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting Mike. 
And though it might not be posted in the correct section, I personally think that all kids' tricycle/bicycle posts - such as for sale/ craigslist/ebay ads - should also have a post here as a cross-reference. I do not go through posts in every thecabe category, but i do check here most days.
cheers
Colin


----------

